# Croc Keepers Experience Day with Shaun Foggett



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

For anyone who is/was interested, we got our son John a Croc Keepers experience Day with the croc man Shaun Foggett at Crocodiles of the World down in Witney, Oxfordshire, for his 18th birthday.

The places are like gold dust, as he only does 5 at a time and only ONCE A MONTH...he is fully booked now till april/may NEXT year (these months only have 2 spots each left!)

It didnt cost as much as we thought it might (only £95) and you got to meet the man himself Shaun Foggett, and be personally safety briefed, guided round his 'zoo' by him, and he was very attentive and chatty, and really interactive with his 5 'keepers' (in fact there were only 3 others on the day with John, as one person didnt turn up)

the got to see all hios crocs and hear all about them, got to measure and record stats on various little crocs, and he even named one of them after John LOL :lol:, as well as feed and handle them and some of the tiny babies!

Best of all hubby, who went as a guest to watch, has managed to secure John work experience next summer down at Crocodiles of the World with Shaun, AND hes already agreed that when John is ready, he will help him get his DWA licence, and also anser any questions ect he may have!

heres the link to pics of the day!

Johns Croc Keepers Experience Day | Facebook


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

sounds like someone had fun, its great to hear of someone thats been and sharing their experience. Im planning on doing the croc keepers experience next june or july time, just waiting for more dates to be added onto the website.


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

Im sure you will have a blast hunny!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Huge well done on the work experience placement! They can really make a huge difference for years of jobs!
(Mine certainly did  )


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

wish i went to do work experience with something like this, would of been awesome and probably pointed me in a different direction for a career.


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone...he cant wait for next summer :2thumb:


----------



## lonewolf92 (Dec 2, 2011)

sounds fab hoping 2 go next year


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you got a link to the website cause i'm sure i looked on their website and it said fully booked untill october.


----------

